# gparted lässt sich nicht emergen

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

öffter mal was Neues. - Diesmal ist es gparted wo sich nicht installieren läßt.

Hier gleich mal das Übliche:

```
if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/gtkmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib/gtkmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/gdkmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib/gdkmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0   -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGNOME_ICONDIR=\""/usr/share/pixmaps"\"                -Wall     -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT ufs.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/ufs.Tpo" \

          -c -o ufs.o `test -f 'ufs.cc' || echo './'`ufs.cc; \

        then mv -f ".deps/ufs.Tpo" ".deps/ufs.Po"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/ufs.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/gtkmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib/gtkmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/gdkmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib/gdkmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0   -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGNOME_ICONDIR=\""/usr/share/pixmaps"\"                -Wall     -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT xfs.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/xfs.Tpo" \

          -c -o xfs.o `test -f 'xfs.cc' || echo './'`xfs.cc; \

        then mv -f ".deps/xfs.Tpo" ".deps/xfs.Po"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/xfs.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Wall       -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -o gparted -lparted -lgthread-2.0  Device.o Dialog_Base_Partition.o Dialog_Disklabel.o Dialog_Partition_Copy.o Dialog_Partition_Info.o Dialog_Partition_New.o Dialog_Partition_Resize_Move.o Dialog_Progress.o DialogFeatures.o DialogManageFlags.o DrawingAreaVisualDisk.o FileSystem.o Frame_Resizer_Base.o Frame_Resizer_Extended.o GParted_Core.o HBoxOperations.o Operation.o OperationCopy.o OperationCheck.o OperationCreate.o OperationDelete.o OperationDetail.o OperationFormat.o OperationResizeMove.o Partition.o TreeView_Detail.o Utils.o Win_GParted.o ext2.o ext3.o fat16.o fat32.o hfs.o hfsplus.o jfs.o linux_swap.o main.o ntfs.o reiser4.o reiserfs.o ufs.o xfs.o -lgtkmm-2.4 -lgdkmm-2.4 -latkmm-1.6 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lpangomm-1.4 -lglibmm-2.4 -lsigc-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   -ldl -luuid

mkdir .libs

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Wall -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -o gparted Device.o Dialog_Base_Partition.o Dialog_Disklabel.o Dialog_Partition_Copy.o Dialog_Partition_Info.o Dialog_Partition_New.o Dialog_Partition_Resize_Move.o Dialog_Progress.o DialogFeatures.o DialogManageFlags.o DrawingAreaVisualDisk.o FileSystem.o Frame_Resizer_Base.o Frame_Resizer_Extended.o GParted_Core.o HBoxOperations.o Operation.o OperationCopy.o OperationCheck.o OperationCreate.o OperationDelete.o OperationDetail.o OperationFormat.o OperationResizeMove.o Partition.o TreeView_Detail.o Utils.o Win_GParted.o ext2.o ext3.o fat16.o fat32.o hfs.o hfsplus.o jfs.o linux_swap.o main.o ntfs.o reiser4.o reiserfs.o ufs.o xfs.o  /usr/lib/libparted.so /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so -L/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin -L/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc/../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.so /usr/lib/libatkmm-1.6.so -lrt /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.so /usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so -lstdc++ /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so /usr/lib/libdirectfb.so /usr/lib/libfusion.so /usr/lib/libdirect.so -lpthread /usr/lib/libpng12.so -lz /usr/lib/libXrender.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libXau.so /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so -lm /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so -ldl -luuid

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libstdc++.so.5, needed by /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so, may conflict with libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libstdc++.so.5, needed by /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so, may conflict with libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so: undefined reference to `sigc::internal::signal_impl::erase(std::_List_iterator<sigc::slot_base, sigc::slot_base&, sigc::slot_base*>)'

/usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so: undefined reference to `sigc::internal::signal_impl::insert(std::_List_iterator<sigc::slot_base, sigc::slot_base&, sigc::slot_base*>, sigc::slot_base const&)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [gparted] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/sys-block/gparted-0.3.3/work/gparted-0.3.3/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/sys-block/gparted-0.3.3/work/gparted-0.3.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-block/gparted-0.3.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 1721:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/mnt/data/tmp/portage/sys-block/gparted-0.3.3/temp/build.log'.

vdr01 ~ #

```

emerge --info:

```
vdr01 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.20.4-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20.4-gentoo i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 04 May 2007 12:00:11 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.4.3-r4, 1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de /usr/portage/local/layman/nx /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa apache2 avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups directfb divx4linux doc dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 encode faac faad fbcon ffmpeg fftw fortran freetype gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 iconv imagemagick imlib isdnlog ithreads java jpeg kde libg++ libwww lirc mad midi mmx motif mp3 mpeg mplayer mtrr ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt quicktime readline real reflection samba sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 ssl svga tcpd tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts v4l v4l2 vorbis x86 xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xv xvid xvmv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text cfontzpacket cwlinux eyeboxone graphlcd icpa106 imon iowarrior lcterm md8800 ms6931 mtcs16209x noritakevfd pyramid sed1330 sed1520 serialvfd sli stv5730 svga t6963 tyan xosd" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="all" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

vdr01 ~ #

```

----------

## Pamino

libstdc++ installiert?

----------

## 3PO

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> libstdc++ installiert?

 

Ich denke schon??

```
vdr01 ~ # eix libstdc++

[I] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

     Available versions:  (5)  (~)3.3.3-r1 3.3.4 3.3.6

     Installed versions:  3.3.6(5)(23:35:28 04.05.2007)(-build -multilib nls -nptl)

     Homepage:            http://gcc.gnu.org/libstdc++/

     Description:         Compatibility package for running binaries linked against a pre gcc 3.4 libstdc++

[I] virtual/libstdc++

     Available versions:  (3.3)  3.3

     Installed versions:  3.3(3.3)(19:06:14 30.04.2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/

     Description:         Virtual for the GNU Standard C++ Library

Found 2 matches.

vdr01 ~ #

```

----------

## Pamino

Ich würde mal /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 umbenennen bzw. auf andere art unschädlich machen und dann auf einen Wissenden warten, der weiß wie man das richtig löst. Bis dahin kann man vll noch libstdc++ neu emergen? (ich hab libstdc++.so.6 nicht und da er das scheinbar nicht mag...)

----------

## 3PO

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> Bis dahin kann man vll noch libstdc++ neu emergen?
> 
> ....

 

Igendwie gibt es libstdc++ wohl garnicht??

```
vdr01 ~ # emerge -av libstdc++

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

----------

## psyqil

```
# emerge -pv libstdc++-v3

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6  USE="nls nptl -build (-multilib)" 23,411 kB
```

Ist Dir vielleicht http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gcc-upgrading.xml durchgegangen?

----------

## 3PO

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -pv libstdc++-v3
> 
> ...

 

Ja?, und?....

----------

## psyqil

 :Very Happy:  Na, wenn Du nach dem Update auf GCC4 kein emerge -e world gemacht hast, wäre das doch ein guter Grund für gtkmm, noch nach libstdc++.so.5 zu verlangen...

----------

## 3PO

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  Na, wenn Du nach dem Update auf GCC4 kein emerge -e world gemacht hast, wäre das doch ein guter Grund für gtkmm, noch nach libstdc++.so.5 zu verlangen...

 

Aha, so ist das..

emerge -e system lief problemlos durch

emerge -e world brach immer wieder mit irgendwelchen Fehlermeldungen ab, habs dann aufgegeben...

Ich versuche gerade:

```
# revdep-rebuild --library libstdc++.so.5 -- -p -v

# revdep-rebuild --library libstdc++.so.5
```

Vielleicht hilft's!?

----------

## psyqil

Ein emerge gtkmm könnte auch schon helfen.

Wenn emerge -e world abbricht, greife ich mittlerweile übrigens beherzt zu while true;do emerge --resume --skipfirst;done und such mir die Problempakete nachher aus /var/log/emerge.log...

----------

## 3PO

Ich laß es mal durchlaufen, wird wohl eine Weile dauern.

Ich melde mich dann (viel) später noch mal.

In diesem Sinne: Good n8

----------

## 3PO

```
while true;do emerge --resume --skipfirst;done
```

Absolut genial, das muß ich mit merken.

Danke.

cu

3PO

----------

## l3u

http://nasauber.de/downloads/gentoo/#nightmerge

----------

